# lots of fraying with tackle twill



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sewing large jacket back patches with twill from both imprintables and twill usa. lots of thread frays. i tried 75/11 ball points, moved to 75/11 sharps and still getting fraying. sewing down to 800spm. 

thoughts?


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Way to fast.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I sew twill at 1100 and don't have problems. Is it self adhesive twill? If so, your needles are bringing the adhesive up and the thread is catching. I always spray the back of the stabilizer with silicone spray and hit the needles a few times with it while sewing. Never had a problem. By the way, ALL of my patches are made with self adhesive twill.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

yes, it has the adhesive on it. We stick it to a backing for sewing.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Assuming you are using a good poly thread and not some cheapo rayon?

Try a coated needle like a Gebalub. We use the PSA twills daily without issues, 75/11 light ball needles, Isacord thread. Even 3 or 4 layers of twill. 

Slowing it down may make it worse if you are fighting a flagging condition. Not sure what machine but some rely on operator to adjust the presser foot to minimize flagging. 

The spray silicone is a good tip, you can also slide a piece of wax paper behind it and the wax helps the needle withdraw but it can be messy, clean the hook when finished.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use Madeira 75/11 sharps with the large eye and Madeira Polyneon thread and I run at 900 SPM on a Tajima Neo-2 and I NEVER have problems with thread fraying. Matter of fact, I run everything at 900 spm, including caps, and never have a problem.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Is the thread fraying or is the edge of the twill fraying?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

organ 75/11 large eye titanium coated, madeira poly, magniglide bobbin, swf 1501c. I switched from bp to sharps and that helped a little. using the table with the machine on these.


----------



## mishka70 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am having this same problem. Zig zag stitch around my artwork seems to be fine, but when I use stein stitch (satin stitch) around a different image, the ends of the twill come up right between my stitching. Would this be a problem with the type of twill I am using? I bought it with Imprintables.


----------



## ahyder (Feb 24, 2012)

I found the solution! 
I have been wrestling with this same issue for some time now with no results. The last couple of days I have really been trying everything possible to dail in a job. After about 10 different variations and 2 phone calls to twill manufacturers, I finally figured out what the probelm is. There is too much density of the stitching.
Here is what I tested and didn't work;
-using smaller needles and larger needles.
- heat pressing the twill before cutting, after cutting and both
- adding a zig zag underlay, running stitch underlay or double layers of underlay.
- widening the satin stitch and increasing the percentage of coverage into the twill the satin stitch is. 
-changing the direction of the twill on the cutter. 
This last test, I pulled back on the density a fair amount and it came out beautiful. not one frayed edge.
If the density is too tight it will cut the fibers of the twill and cause it to fray. I hope this helps a lot of people from the headache I have had to deal with! 
Happy Tackle Twill-ing!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I found like stated most of the about does not work. I use the wax paper with the best results. I have the titanium needles but don't even bother anymore. With the wax paper I can use any needle that is in. I also do not slow the machine since the slower speed aids in the thread binding.


----------

